# eagle flas boat molds vented tunnel



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

selling a set of eagle flats boat molds for a friend. Will take a look at them this weekend and report back as to the condition. will get some pics . They have been stored for 10 years. He said there is a deck hull cockpit and all the small parts , hatches etc.. first $ 7500. Robert 941-232-2461


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the word?


----------

